# old coal loading jetty soon to be gone



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

All around the Hunter Valley coal mining has long been a major industry - even along the coast where there were quite a number of mines that have mostly been closed and land sold and/or resumed for housing. Just south of Newcastle is Catherine Hill Bay where there was an operating mine right on the coast up until 2002. It had been there since the late 1800's and used a long jetty to load the "60 milers" - small coal ships, so called because the run to Sydney was around 60 miles. These ships docked at the jetty that stuck into the bay unprotected so there was often times when the seas were up where they couldn't tie up.
The jetty has deteriorated badly and has been the subject of a number of appeals to the state and federal governments to step in and save it for historical purposes. The last option appeal has failed and the company that owns it has declared their intention to demolish it.
The township of Catherine Hill Bay itself has been partially protected under a National Trust classification and has seen many protests against a huge housing and resort development.
I took a few pics and lots of video there the other day:





























this last one is kinda ironic - the jetty is the one in need of rescue :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's sad about the 'politics' concerning the historical aspect, but at least you've got some beautiful photos for posterity - I hope you've put 'em up on Google-Map's 'Panoramio' photo-sharing site :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

finally got around to editing the video - not as much footage as I thought and a lot repetitive so only a short look at Catho :grin:

catho on Vimeo


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Captivating!
Beautiful, just beautiful, ZCM. It is such a relaxing & peaceful creation. Give up the day job and continue in this type of work.

The music is absolutely perfect for the mood of the piece.

My only criticism is that it only lasted for 2'35"... I could have watched for much longer.

Oh - did I say I liked it as well?

EDIT:
I liked it so much. I have watched it again. Thanks. It was just what I needed to pull me out of a doldrum! Calming.

EDIT AGAIN: I have watched it several times & I see new things each time. Wonderful - thanks


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Really enjoyed watching that and the other videos expecially "Spring surfer season", "Harbour moments" and the opening scene from "Saturday swell" was just amazing. You have a great talent well done!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nicely done Zulu ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nothing to add, all been said for me, before me !


----------

